# أرني أين قال المسيح أنا هو الله فاعبدوني؟



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

*أرني أين قال المسيح أنا هو الله فاعبدوني؟


سؤال يردده الكثيرين
وللرد عليه

هذا ما قاله المسيح:
"فقال لهم يسوع أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضاً به" (يوحنا 8: 25) سنبدأ حديثنا في هذا الكتاب – كما هو متوقع- بما قاله المسيح عن نفسه وسنركز حديثنا في هذا الفصل على ما قاله المسيح بفمه الكريم وسجله لنا البشير يوحنا – أحد تلاميذ المسيح الأوائل- في البشارة المعنونة باسمه والمعروف لدارسي الكتاب أن إنجيل يوحنا يحدثنا في المقام الأول عن لاهوت المسيح، ولذلك فإن كل عباراته محملة بالمعاني المجيدة الأكيدة على أن المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد. 


وسنسرد فيما يلي بعضاً من أقوال المسيح بحسب أهميتها ووضوح دلالتها من جهة ما نتحدث عنه الآن.


1. قال المسيح أنه الأزلي، والواجب الوجود 

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: "الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يوحنا 8: 58)
خلفية هذا الإعلان العظيم أن المسيح كان قد قال أن الذي يؤمن به لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد، فاعترض السامعون من اليهود على هذا الكلام وقالوا له: "ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟ والأنبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسك؟" فقال لهم: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح". سألوه: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت إبراهيم؟" (يوحنا 8: 57) ونحن نعرف أن إبراهيم أتى قبل المسيح بنحو ألفي عام، لكن لاحظ – عزيزي القارئ - أن المسيح لم يقل أنه هو الذي رأى إبراهيم، بل قال إن إبراهيم هو الذي تهلل بأن يرى يومه فرأى وفرح، وهنا جاء الإعلان العظيم الذي وقع كالصاعقة على هؤلاء الأشرار غير المؤمنين إذ قال لهم المسيح أنه "كائن" قبل إبراهيم! هل تعرف معنى هذه العبارة أيها القارئ العزيز؟ دعني قبل أن أذكر لك معناها أذكرك بما قاله يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح:"إن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي" (يوحنا 1: 15) 
ومعروف أن يوحنا ولد قبل المسيح بنحو ستة أشهر وهذا معنى قول المعمدان: "الذي يأتي بعدي"، لكن المعمدان يقول عن هذا الشخص: "صار قدامي، لأنه كان قبلي"، فكيف يمكننا فهم أن المسيح الذي ولد بعد يوحنا المعمدان بنحو ستة أشهر كان قبل يوحنا إن لم نضع في الاعتبار لاهوت المسيح؟ والآن ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: "أنا كائن قبل إبراهيم"؟ إن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت"، بل لاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن"، إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن كينونة دائمة!
إن عبارة: "أنا كائن" تعادل تماماً القول "أنا الله" أو "أنا الرب" أو "أنا يهوه" الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية، فهذا التعبير "أنا كائن" هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد "إجو إيمي" وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي، فمن يكون ذاك سوى "الله". 



عندما ظهر الرب لموسى في العليقة كى يُرسله إلى بني إسرائيل وقدم موسى العديد من الاعتراضات كان أحد تلك الاعتراضات: "فقال موسى لله: ها أنا آتى إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم، فإذا قالوا لي ما اسمه فماذا أقول لهم؟ فقال الله لموسى: أهيه الذي أهيه. وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: "اهيه" أرسلني إليكم" (خروج 3: 13، 14). 


وعندما ترجم العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية، وهي تلك الترجمة المعروفة باسم الترجمة السبعينية، فقد ترجم اسم الجلالة "أهيه" إلى "إجو إيمي"، نفس الكلمة التي استخدمها المسيح مع اليهود عندما قال لهم "أنا كائن". وعبارة أنا كائن مشتقة من الفعل "أكون" والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة يهوه، ولقد تكررت هذه العبارة "إجو إيمي" عن المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 21 مرة (3 × 7) كان المسيح يرى في نفسه بحسب ما أعلن عن ذاته أنه هو ذات الله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العليقة في جبل حوريب والذي أرسل موسى ليخرج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر. 


ومن ضمن مرات استخدام المسيح لهذا الاسم عن نفسه، ما قاله المسيح في هذا الأصحاح عينه لليهود: "إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو "إجو إيمي" تموتون في خطاياكم" (يوحنا 8: 24) ومرة أخرى لما تحدث مع تلاميذه عن خيانة يهوذا الاسخريوطي قبل حدوثها فقال: "أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون (أي قبل أن تتم الأحداث) حتى متى كان تؤمنون أني أنا هو "إجو إيمي" (أي أنا الله علام الغيوب) (يوحنا 13: 19). 


وفي حادثة إلقاء القبض على المسيح في البستان عندما سأل المسيح الذين أتوا للقبض عليه: من تطلبون؟ قالوا له: يسوع الناصري. فقال لهم يسوع: "أنا هو" "إجو إيمي". 
ويعلق البشير على ذلك بالقول أنهم رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا 18: 4 – 6) فهم لم يقدروا أن يقفوا أمام مجد شخصه! إن هذا الإعلان الذي ذكره المسيح في يوحنا 8: 58 يعتبر أعظم الأدلة والبراهين على لاهوت المسيح بحيث لو لم يكن لدينا في كل الكتاب سوى هذا الإعلان لكان يكفي، لكن لدينا العديد من البراهين كما سنرى الآن. ولقد فهم اليهود جيداً ماذا كان المسيح يقصد من هذه الأقوال ولم يكن ممكناً التجاوب مع ذلك الإعلان العظيم إلا بأسلوب من اثنين: أما أن ينحنوا أمامه بالسجود باعتباره الله، أو أن يعتبروه مجدفاً. وللأسف لقد اختاروا الأسلوب الثاني المدمر لهم! ويذكر البشير أن اليهود "رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم ومضى هكذا"، مما يدل على أنهم فهموا ما كان يعنيه المسيح تماماً، أنه هو الله. يا للعار فلقد أعطاهم المسيح فرصة في أول الفصل أن يرجموا المرأة الزانية بشرط أن يكون الشخص الذي سيرجمها بلا خطية أي لم يقع في الفعل ذاته فلم يستطيعوا وخرجوا هاربين من ضيائه ولكنهم الآن انحنوا لا ليسجدوا له بل انحنوا يلتقطون الحجارة لا ليرجموا بها الزانية ولا حتى لكي يرجموا موسى كما حاول آباؤهم الأشرار بل ليرجموا ذاك الذي ظهر لموسى وقال له "أنا أهيه" "إجو إيمي"

2. فلقد قال لليهود: "لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب" (يوحنا 5: 23). 


في حديث الرب مع اليهود بعد شفائه للرجل المقعد في بيت حسدا يوحنا 5 قال المسيح عبارة فهم اليهود منها أنه يعادل نفسه بالله. والمسيح في الحديث الذي تلا ذلك لم يحاول تبرئة نفسه من هذه التهمة وذلك لأنه فعلاً "الله (الذي) ظهر في الجسد" (1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) بل أكد ذلك المفهوم بصور متعددة، فقد أوضح (في ع 22) أنه يعمل ذات الأعمال الإلهية من ثم يخطو خطوة أبعد في الآية موضوع دراستنا، فيقول إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية وواضح أن الأولى (الأعمال الإلهية) لا يقوى عليها مخلوق وأن الثانية (الكرامة الإلهية) ليست من حق مخلوق فلقد ختم المسيح تلك القائمة من الأعمال الإلهية التي يمارسها بالقول إن الأب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن، ويوضح السبب لذلك فيقول: "لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب". 


والآن أرجو عزيزي القارئ أن تلاحظ هذين الأمرين اللذين لا يجب أن يمرا بدون تعليق من الكاتب، ودون انتباه من القارئ، الأمر الأول: أن الجميع سيكرمون الابن وليس فريق من الناس دون غيرهم 
والأمر الثاني: أنهم سيكرمون الابن كما يكرمون الأب، وليس بمستوى أقل أو بأسلوب أضعف. 


هذه الآية إذاً توضح بأسلوب قاطع وصريح أن الابن له ذات الكرامة والمجد اللذين للأب ويستحيل أن يكون هذا مع أي مخلوق أياً كان. 
لقد قال الله في العهد القديم: "مجدي لا أعطيه لآخر" (أشعياء 42: 8)، والله طبعاً لم يتراجع عن ذلك عندما أعلن المسيح أن الاب يريد إكرام الابن بذات الكرامة التي للأب وذلك لأن الأب والابن واحد (يوحنا 10: 30).



ونلاحظ أن المسيح في هذه الآية – كعادة إنجيل يوحنا دائماً – بعد أن ذكر هذا الحق إيجابياً، عاد وأكده في صيغة سلبية فقال: "من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب". يقول البعض أنهم يكرمون الله ويسجدون له ولكنهم لا يقبلون فكرة إكرام المسيح بذات مستوى إكرامهم لله، بل وربما تتضمن نظرتهم للمسيح شيئاً من الاحتقار لشخصه، ولكن كلمات المسيح هنا قاطعة: "إن من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الأب". الله لم يدع ذلك الأمر حسب مزاج الإنسان، أن يكرم المسيح أو لا يكرمه، ولو أنه ترك له أسلوب إكرامه للابن. وعندما يقول المسيح إن "الجميع" سيكرمون الابن، فقد كان يعني المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين على السواء فالله لم يدع ذلك الأمر حسب مزاج الإنسان، أن يكرم المسيح أو لا يكرمه، ولو أنه ترك له أسلوب إكرامه للابن، فجميع البشر سوف يكرمون الابن بطريقة أو بأخرى، إما بإيمانهم به الآن أو بدينونته لهم فيما بعد، والمسيح إما أن يحيي أو يدين ومن يؤمن به ينال الحياة الأبدية .

يتبع:download:
*


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 مارس 2009)

3- قال المسيح إنه ابن الله الوحيد:

فلقد قال لنيقوديموس أيضًا: 

«لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأن لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد» (يوحنا3: 16). 


يقول البعض – بجهل أو بخبث - إن الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول إن المسيح هو ابن الله، فهو في ذلك نظير الكثيرين من الخلائق الذين دعوا ”أبناء الله“، مثل الملائكة (أيوب 1: 6؛ 2: 1)، أو مثل آدم (لوقا3: 38)، أو مثل المؤمنين (غلاطية 3: 26). لكن الحقيقة أن الفارق بين الأمرين واسع وكبير. 

إن الملائكة، وكذلك آدم، اعتبروا أبناء الله باعتبارهم مخلوقين منه بالخلق المباشر. وأما المسيح فهو ليس مخلوقًا بل هو الخالق (يوحنا1: 3؛ كولوسي 1: 16). ثم إن المؤمنين هم أبناء لله بالإيمان وبالنعمة (يوحنا1: 12؛ 1يوحنا3: 1)، أما المسيح فهو الابن الأزلي. وسوف نعود لهذا الأمر في الفصل التالي عند حديثنا عن المسيح ابن الله. 

على أن الآية التي نتحدث عنها هنا قاطعة الدلالة، فهي تقول عن المسيح إنه ”ابن الله الوحيد“ (ارجع أيضًا إلى يوحنا1: 14و 18؛ 3: 18؛ يوحنا الأولى 4: 9). وعندما يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد، فهذا معناه أنه ليس له شبيه ولا نظير. ولقد كرر المسيح الفكر عينه في أحد أمثاله الشهيرة ، حيث ذكر المسيح أن الإنسان صاحب الكرم (الذي يرمز في المثل إلى الله) أرسل عبيدًا كثيرين إلى الكرامين ليأخذوا ثمر الكرم، لكن الكرامين أهانوا العبيد وأرسلوهم فارغين، لكنه أخيرًا أرسل إليهم ابنه. يقول المسيح: «إذ كان له أيضًا ابن واحد حبيب إليه، أرسله أيضًا إليهم أخيرًا قائلاً إنهم يهابون ابني» (مرقس 12: 6). وواضح أن العبيد الكثيرين هم الأنبياء، وأما الابن الوحيد الذي أرسله إليهم أخيرًا فهو الرب يسوع المسيح. 

ويوضِّح كاتب رسالة العبرانيين هذا الأمر عندما يقول: «الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديمًا بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه, الذي به أيضًا عمل العالمين. الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته» (عبرانيين 1: 1-3). 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لما كان هنا على الأرض لم يستخدم عن الله سوى تعبير ”الآب“ أو ”أبي“، ولم يستعمل تعبير ”أبانا“ قط، وذلك لأن هناك فارقًا كبيرًا بين بنوته هو لله وبنوتنا نحن. وبعد قيامته له المجد من الأموات قال لمريم المجدلية: «إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم» (يوحنا20: 17). لقد صرنا نحن أبناء الله بالنعمة، وأما هو فالابن من الأزل. 

صحيح هو كان قد سبق وقال عن نفسه لنيقوديموس إنه ابن الإنسان (ع14)، والآن يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد (ع16)، وفي الحالتين استخدم التعبير ذاته: ”يؤمن به“، وذلك لأننا نؤمن بالطبيعتين اللاهوتية والناسوتية في المسيح، فهو ”ابن الله الوحيد“، وهو أيضًا ”ابن الإنسان“، هو الله وهو الإنسان في آن. والإيمان به ينجي من الهلاك الأبدي ويمتع بالحياة الأبدية. 

ثم تفكر في هذا المجد: فيقول المسيح لنيقوديموس: ”لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن“ بالابن الوحيد، أي شخصه المعبود، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية“. وأيضًا: ”الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين، لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد“ (يوحنا3: 18). إنه هو إذًا سر الحياة الأبدية، وهو السبب للدينونة الأبدية، أ فليس لهذا من معنى يا أولي الألباب؟


4- قال المسيح: ”أنا والآب واحد“: 

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون, لأنكم لستم من خرافي, خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد, أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 25-30). 


هذه الآيات تتحدث عن أن المسيح هو مصدر الحياة الأبدية لمن يؤمن به، باعتباره المحيي. كما تتحدث أيضًا عن قدرة المسيح باعتباره ”الراعي العظيم“ على حفظ الخراف، بحيث أنه أكد أنه لا يقدر كائن أن يخطف أحد خرافه من يده. هنا نجد قدرة المسيح كالحافظ، وهي قدرة مطلقة. وفي أثناء الحديث عن تلك القدرة الفائقة، أعلن هذا الإعلان العظيم: «أنا والآب واحد».

هنا نجد المسيح للمرة الثالثة - بحسب إنجيل يوحنا - يعلن صراحة للجموع لاهوته وأزليته ومعادلته للآب. كانت المرة الأولى في يوحنا5: 17، والثانية في يوحنا8: 58، وهنا نجد المرة الثالثة، وفي هذه المرات الثلاث حاول اليهود رجمه، لأنهم فهموا تمامًا ما كان المسيح يقصده من كلامه. 

في المرة الأولى في يوحنا 5: 17 تحدث المسيح عن معادلته للآب في الأقنومية، عندما قال لليهود: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل»؛ وفي المرة الثانية في يوحنا 8: 58 تحدث عن أزليته، عندما قال: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن» وهنا في المرة الثالثة تحدث المسيح عن وحدته مع الآب في الجوهر.

يدَّعي بعض المبتدعين أن الوحدة هنا هي وحدة في الغرض، بمعنى أن غرض المسيح هو بعينه غرض الله. لكن واضح من قرينة الآية أن الوحدة بين الابن والآب هي أكثر بكثير من مجرد الوحدة في الغرض، وإن كانت طبعًا تشملها. كان المسيح يتحدث عن عظمة الآب لا عن غرضه. فيقول: «أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل», ثم يستطرد قائلاً: «أنا والآب واحد». فالوحدة المقصودة هنا هي وحدة في الجوهر. وهذا التعليم مقرر بوضوح في كل إنجيل يوحنا. 

واليهود الذين كان المسيح يوجه كلامه إليهم فهموا تمامًا كلام المسيح، بدليل عزمهم على رجمه باعتباره مجدفًا. أن تلك الحجارة التي رفعها أولئك الآثمون تصرخ. نعم إنها تصرخ في وجه من ينكر أن المسيح قال إنه الله. فلماذا - لو كان المسيح يقصد أي شيء آخر – أراد اليهود رجمه؟!


5- قال المسيح إن من رآه رأى الآب

قال الرب يسوع لتلميذه فيلبس: 

«أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟» (يوحنا14: 8-10). 


هذه الأقوال قالها المسيح ردا على فيلبس عندما قال له: «يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا». لاحظ أن فيلبس لم يقل ”نريد أن نرى المسيا“ أو ”المسيح“، بل قال: «أرنا الآب». فكانت إجابة المسيح بما معناه: كيف لم تعرفني حتى الآن يا فيلبس، رغم أنك من أوائل تلاميذي؟ ليس معنى ذلك أن فيلبس لم يعرف أن يسوع هو المسيح، كلا، لقد عرفه كذلك، وعرفه من أول لقاء له معه، إذ قال لنثنائيل: «وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء» (يوحنا1: 43-45). أي وجدنا المسيح المنتظر، لكن المسيح هنا كان ينتظر من فيلبس، ومن باقي التلاميذ، أن يدركوا من معاشرتهم للمسيح على مدى أكثر من ثلاث سنين، أنه ابن الآب، المعبر عنه. لأنه هو والآب واحد (يوحنا10: 31).

لقد قال المسيح له: «أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟». وكون الابن في الآب، والآب في الابن، فهذا يدل على المساواة في الأقنومية والوحدة في الجوهر.

ونلاحظ أن المسيح - بحسب إنجيل يوحنا - أكد أن من يعرفه يعرف الآب (يوحنا8: 19؛ 14: 7)، وأن من يبغضه يبغض الآب (يوحنا15: 23)، وأن من يؤمن به يؤمن بالآب (يوحنا10: 40؛ 12: 44؛ 14: 1)، وأن من رآه فقد رأى الآب (يوحنا14: 9؛ 12: 45)، وأن من يكرمه يكرم الآب أيضًا (يوحنا5: 23)! 

وإننا نقول كما قال أحد المفسرين: إن إنكار لاهوت المسيح إزاء هذه الكلمات يظهر رعب ظلام الذهن الطبيعي. فكيف يمكن لشخص، أثبت - في كل أعماله وأقواله - أنه كامل، أن يقول مثل هذه العبارات، إن لم يكن هو الله؟! لا يمكن لشخص مسيحي اليوم، مهما بلغت درجة كماله، أن يقول إن من رآه فقد رأى المسيح، إلا إذا كان مدعيًا، فكم بالحري لشخص يهودي أن يقول إن من رآه فقد رأى الآب!

يتبع
​


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 مارس 2009)

6. قال المسيح إنه هو القيامة والحياة 

فلقد قال لمرثا: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة، من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حيًا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد» (يوحنا11: 24-26).


قيلت هذه العبارة عندما ذهب الرب يسوع إلى بيت عنيا ليقيم لعازر من الأموات. ونحن نعلم أنه لم يقل كلمات مثل هذه أي نبي قبل المسيح، ولا أي رسول بعده، مع أن بعضهم أقام موتى. إنها عبارة مملوءة بالجلال، بحيث لا يمكن لشخص بشري أن يقول نظيرها، ما لم يكن مدعيًا. فالمسيح يوضح بتلك الكلمات أنه ليس معلمًا بشريًا يتحدث عن القيامة، بل هو المصدر الإلهي لكل قيامة، سواء كانت روحية الآن، أو حرفية في أوانها. كما أنه أصل وينبوع كل حياة، طبيعية كانت أم روحية أم أبدية.

فهذه العبارة إذا هي عبارة فريدة وتعطي دلالات أكيدة على لاهوت المسيح. فذاك الذي هو مصدر الحياة، والذي فيه كانت الحياة (يوحنا1: 4)، قَبِل أن ”يذوق بنعمة الله الموت“ (عبرانيين 2: 9)، ليمكنه أن يكون أيضًا القيامة لمن يؤمن به. وحده وليس سواه – بموته وقيامته - أمكنه أن يبطل الموت، وينير الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل (2تيموثاوس1: 10).


7- قال المسيح إنه يستجيب الدعاء

فلقد قال لتلاميذه في حديث العلية: 

«ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن. إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله» (يوحنا14: 13، 14)


لا يوجد شخص ممكن أن يسمع كل دعوات الداعين، الصاعده له من كل العالم، إلا الله وحده. وأي ادعاء بأن هناك مخلوق يمكن أن يستمع إلى نداءات البشر الذين يتجهون إليه، هو ادعاء عار من الصحة. أسفي على الذين ألَّهوا البشر، ونسبوا لهم سماع الصلوات واستجابتها. لقد قال إيليا النبي العظيم مرة لأليشع: «ماذا أفعل لك، قبل أن أؤخذ منك؟» (2ملوك2: 9). لاحظ قوله: ”قبل أن أؤخذ منك“، وأما المسيح فهو ما زال يفعل، وذلك بعد رحيله بألفي سنة. إنه يسمع الصلوات ويستجيبها. هذا ما أكده المسيح هنا، وما اختبره كل المؤمنين الأتقياء. 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل هنا: ”مهما سألتم باسمي فذلك يفعله الآب“، ولم يقل ”إن سألتم شيئًا باسمي فإن الآب يفعله“، بل قال: «فذلك أفعله»، وأيضًا «فإني أفعله». 


8- قال المسيح إن تلاميذه بدونه لا يقدرون أن يفعلوا شيئًا.

فلقد قال في حديثه الأخير مع تلاميذه في العلية أيضًا: 

«لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئًا» (يوحنا15: 5).


في هذه الأقوال ينسب الرب يسوع لنفسه القوة والقدرة على كل شيء. ونلاحظ أن الرب قال هذا لتلاميذه، ليس في بداية تواجده معهم، بل في نهايته، وفي نفس ليلة آلامه. فهو كان مزمعًا أن يتركهم، لكنه يؤكد لهم أنه بلاهوته باقٍ معهم. وعليهم أن يدركوا أنهم لن يقدروا أن يعملوا أي شيء بدونه. وهذا معناه أنه ليس مجرد إنسان، غيابُه عنهم ينهي عمله، بل إن لاهوته ظاهر في أقواله هنا، وهم بدونه لن يقووا على عمل أي شيء. 

والعكس أيضًا صحيح، فلقد قال الرسول بولس: «أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني» (فيلبي4: 13).

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل في المقابل: ”لأني بدونكم لا أقدر أن أفعل شيئًا“. فكون المسيح يستخدمنا، فليس ذلك لأنه بدوننا عاجز، حاشا، بل إنه يكرمنا بأن يقبل أن يستخدمنا في عمله، وهو وحده الكفؤ لهذا العمل، فمسرة الرب بيده تنجح (إشعياء53: 10).

9. قال المسيح إنه صاحب المجد الأزلي

فلقد قال المسيح في صلاته لأبيه على مسمع من تلاميذه: 

«والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم» (يوحنا17: 4و5). 


ما أقوى هذه العبارة: «المجد الذي لي عندك قبل كون العالم»! إننا نتفق مع أحد الشراح الذي قال لو لم يكن لدينا سوى هذه الآية، تحدثنا عن لاهوت المسيح، لما أمكننا أن نطعن في لاهوته. فهي تقول لنا صراحة إن المسيح كان من الأزل مع الآب، وليس ذلك فقط، بل تحدثنا أن له مجدًا أزليًا يتمتع به مع الآب في الأزل! ونحن طبعًا لا يمكننا أن ندرك كنه هذا المجد الأزلي، فهو من ناحية غير معلن، ومن ناحية أخرى يفوق عقولنا المحدودة. ولكن ما لا نقدر أن نستوعبه ونفهمه، يمكننا أن نؤمن به ونسجد لأجله.


​


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 مارس 2009)

10-  قال المسيح: إنه هو الرب الديان 

فلقد قال في المسيح موعظته من فوق الجبل، وهي أول مواعظه المسجلة له في الأناجيل: 

«كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم» (متى7: 22). 


تحتوي موعظة المسيح من فوق الجبل على العديد من البراهين على لاهوت المسيح. فمثلا في بداية الموعظة قدم المسيح مجموعة من التطويبات، ختمها بهذه التطويبة: «طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات. فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم» (متى5: 11، 12). والشيء اللافت هنا أن المسيح يقارن بين تلاميذه الذين يتألمون لأجله، والأنبياء في العهد القديم. لقد اضطهدوا الأنبياء في العهد القديم بسبب أمانتهم لله، والآن يقول المسيح لتلاميذه إنهم، في اتباعهم له، سيتعرضون للاضطهاد بسبب أمانتهم له، ويعدهم بأنه سيكون لهم ذات المكافأة التي للأنبياء. الدلالة واضحة هنا، فإن كان تلاميذ المسيح يُشَبَّهون بأنبياء الله، فهذا معناه أنه هو يُشَبِّه نفسه بالله. أو بكلمات أخرى، يعتبر نفسه أنه هو الله. 

ثم في ختام العظة يقول المسيح: «من يسمع أقوالي هذه ويعمل بها أشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر» (متى7: 24). يوضِّح المسيح هنا أن أساس الأمن والسلام في الحياة الحاضرة وفي الأبدية أيضًا هو الاستماع إلى كلامه. فمن يكون هذا؟ 

ثم في الأقوال السابقة للآية التي نتحدث فيها قال المسيح: «ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات». وهذا معناه أن هناك حسابًا لمن يقول له: ”يا رب“ دون أن يعيها، فكم بالحري لمن يرفض من الأساس أن يقولها!

وهذه الآية وردت في إنجيل لوقا هكذا: «ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6: 46). ومن هذا نفهم أن المسيح لا يعتبر نفسه مجرد سيد يُقدَّر، بل إنه رب يُطاع. 

وإن كانت الأقوال التي قالها المسيح في (ع21) تنطبق على الوقت الحاضر، فإن كلماته في (ع 22) تنطبق على يوم قادم. إن ”ذلك اليوم“ الذي يتحدث عنه المسيح في الآية السابقة، هو يوم الدينونة. إنهم سيقولون له، باعتبارهم المدانون، وهو سيصرح لهم، باعتباره الديان. وكلامه هو، وليس كلامهم هم، هو الفيصل في ذلك اليوم العصيب!

ثم نلاحظ أن هؤلاء الكثيرين من البشر سيقولون للمسيح الديان في ذلك اليوم: «يا رب يا رب». فالمسيح إذًا بحسب كلامه هنا، هو ”الرب“ وهو ”الديان“. 

وفي هذا الاتجاه قال المسيح في عظة جبل الزيتون، إنه متى جاء في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسون معه، سيجمع أمامه جميع الشعوب، ويقول للذين عن يمينه: «تعالوا يا مباركي أبي، رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم , ثم يقول للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته. فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدي والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية» (متى 25: 31- 46). هذه الآيات تؤكد لنا أيضا أن المسيح هو الديان. ومن هذه الآيات نفهم أن مصائر جميع الشعوب سيحدده المسيح، وذلك عندما يأتي كالديان في مجده، ومعه لا جمهور كبير من الملائكة، بل جميع الملائكة. ويومها سيجتمع أمامه لا جنس واحد من البشر، ولا مجموعة محدودة، بل جميع الشعوب، وسيقوم هو باعتباره الديان بمحاسبتهم. 

ترى من هو الديان الذي سيدين جميع البشر؟ قال إبراهيم في العهد القديم وهو يكلم الرب والمولى: «أ ديان كل الأرض لا يصنع عدلاً؟» (تكوين 18: 22و25). ويقول موسى النبي في العهد القديم: «الرب يدين شعبه» (تثنية32: 36)، وفي العهد الجديد يقول كاتب العبرانيين: «أتيتم, إلى الله ديان الجميع» (عبرانيين 12: 22و23). 

وبحسب أقدم نبوة في الكتاب المقدس، وهي تلك التي نطق بها أخنوخ السابع من آدم، فإن الذي سيدين الجميع هو الرب، فلقد قال أخنوخ: «هوذا قد جاء الرب في ربوات قديسييه ليصنع دينونة على الجميع، ويعاقب جميع فجارهم، على جميع أعمال فجورهم التي فجروا بها، وعلى جميع الكلمات الصعبة التي تكلم بها عليه خطاة فجار» (يهوذا14). 

ومن هذا نفهم أن الرب الديان كان في ذات يوم محتقرًا ومخذولاً من الناس، ولذلك فقد تكلموا عليه الكلمات الصعبة. إنه هو الرب يسوع المسيح الذي رُفض لما كان هنا على الأرض، وما زال مرفوضًا من عدد كبير من البشر، لكنه مع ذلك سيأتي عن قريب باعتباره الرب الديَّان، وسيدين جميع البشر!

12 - قال المسيح إنه موجود في كل مكان. 

فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه: 

«لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم» (متى 18: 20). 


كيف يمكن للمسيح أن يوجد في وسط كل اجتماع يوجد فيه اثنان أو ثلاثة مجتمعون إلى اسمه؟ أ ليس هذا دليلاً على أنه الرب الذي يملأ الكل؟ وفي ما بعد أوضح الرسول بولس أن المسيح «يملأ الكل في الكل» (أفسس1: 23؛ 4: 10). 

وهناك عبارة نطق بها المسيح توضح كيف أنه يملأ الكل، فلقد قال لنيقوديموس: «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يوحنا3: 13). لقد كان المسيح يتكلم مع نيقوديموس في أورشليم، لكنه يعلن أن السماء لا تخلو منه. فهو موجود على الأرض وموجود أيضًا في السماء. وهذه واحدة من الخصائص الإلهية، فالله وحده يملأ السماء والأرض، كقول الرب لإرميا: «أ ما أملأ أنا السماوات والأرض يقول الرب؟» (إرميا23: 24).

ونلاحظ أن المسيح الذي كان يتكلم مع نيقوديموس، كان بناسوته في أورشليم، وبلاهوته هو يملأ السماء والأرض. واتحاد الطبيعتين - اللاهوتية والناسوتية - في شخص المسيح، هو فوق المدارك البشرية.


13. قال المسيح إنه هو الذي يرسل الأنبياء. 

فلقد قال في عظة الويلات:

«لِذَلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ» (متى 23: 34)


لقد قال المسيح هذه الكلمات لليهود، قبيل صلبه بأيام أو ساعات معدودة، قال إنه سيرسل إليهم أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة. فمتى أرسلهم؟ يقينًا أرسلهم بعد قيامته من الأموات، وصعوده فوق جميع السماوات. 

هذه الأقوال تؤكد أن المسيح ليس مجرد نبي ولا مجرد رسول، بل إنه هو الذي يرسل الرسل والأنبياء. وعليه فإن من يظن أن المسيح مجرد رسول أو نبي، يكون قد فاته مدلول هذه العبارة العظمى. فمن الذي يرسل الأنبياء والحكماء؟ أليس هو الله؟ (ارجع إلى إشعياء 6: 8؛ يوحنا1: 6). إذًا قول المسيح هنا يتضمن أنه هو بنفسه الرب ”إله الأنبياء القديسين“ (رؤيا22: 6). ولقد تمم المسيح كلامه هنا بعد قيامته من الأموات وصعوده إلى السماوات، حيث أرسل إلى تلك الأمة العاصية أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة. 

وفي هذا الصدد يقول المسيح أيضًا في موعظة جبل الزيتون هذا القول المبارك والمحمل بالمعاني «تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان ,. فيبصرون ابن الإنسان ,. فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه» (متى 24: 31). هذا معناه أن الملائكة هم ملائكة ابن الإنسان، وأنه يملك السلطان على إرسالهم، وكذلك فإن المختارين هم مختاروه. فهذا الذي اتضع وافتقر لم يكن، كما نفهم من الأصحاح الأول في هذه البشارة سوى ”عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا“ (1: 23). 


14- قال المسيح أن كلامه لا يزول

فلقد قال المسيح في موعظة جبل الزيتون: 

«السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول» (متى 24: 35).


ونحن نعرف أنه بعض الدكتاتوريين كانوا يفرضون على الناس أقوالهم، وربما قال مغرور من هؤلاء إن كلامه لا يزول. ولكن ماذا بعد موت هؤلاء؟ يقول المرنم: «تخرج روحه فيعود إلى ترابه. في ذلك اليوم نفسه تهلك أفكاره» (مزمور146: 4). نعم ليس الإنسان - كائنًا من كان - هو الذي كلامه لا يزول، بل الله، كقول المرنم: «إلى الأبد يا رب كلمتك مثبتة في السماوات» (مز119: 89).

ولقد كان الأنبياء دائمًا يبدأون نبواتهم بالقول: «هكذا قال الرب». ولكن المسيح ليس كذلك، بل إنه يقول هنا: «كلامي لا يزول»!

ومن الجميل أن نذكر أن المسيح قال هذا الكلام قبيل آلامه وموته بساعات معدودة. وكانت الأيام التالية ستحمل الكثير من المفاجآت غير السارة لتلاميذه، ومع ذلك فقد ثبت أن كل ما قاله المسيح تم، وتم حرفيًا. 

إن طريقة موته تمت كما قال، فمات فوق الصليب (قارن يوحنا18: 32، مع يوحنا 12: 33). لقد كان قصد قادة اليهود الأشرار أنه بموته فوق الصليب، وهي ميتة اللعنة والعار، ستنتهي إلى الأبد شعبيته (ارجع إلى مزمور41: 5)، ولكن العجيب أن العكس هو ما حصل، وبعد نحو خمسين يومًا بدأت الكرازة به، وآمن في عظة واحدة ثلاثة آلاف نفس، وما زال هذا يحدث يوميًا في كل بقاع العالم. هناك ملايين لم تكن لهم به أية علاقة، والبعض كان ينكره ويبغضه، لكن الصليب غيرهم فأحبوه وعبدوه، وذلك إتمامًا لقوله: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلي الجميع» (يوحنا12: 32). ولقد قال أيضًا إنه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث. وهو ما حدث فعلا، فعندما ذهبت المرأتان إلى القبر في فجر أول الأسبوع، وجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن باب القبر، وسمعن صوت ملاك السماء يقول لهما: «إني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب، ليس هو ههنا لأنه قد قام كما قال» (متى 28: 5، 6). ولقد ظهر لتلاميذه في الجليل كما قال أيضًا (متى 26: 32؛ 28: 7). وقال إن الهيكل سيدمر تمامًا، بحيث لا يترك حجر على حجر فيه إلا وينقض، وحدد المدة قائلاً: «الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله» (متى 24: 2، 34). وهو ما تم فعلاً، ويخبرنا التاريخ أنه رغم تعليمات تيطس القائد الروماني بعدم المساس بمبنى الهيكل، والإبقاء عليه كأثر تاريخي، إلا أن كلام المسيح، وليس كلام تيطس، هو الذي تم.

وقبل ذلك كان قد قال: «على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها» (متى 16: 18) وهو ما تشهد به القرون العشرون الماضية. فكم حاولت معاول الهدم أن تهدم كنيسة المسيح، ولكن طاش سهمهم! واتضح أن كلام المسيح هو أشد ثباتًا من السماوات بقوانينها الثابتة، وأكثر رسوخا من الأرض بجبالها الراسخة. 

إذا فكلام المسيح أبدي وإلهي، معصوم وصادق. إن كلامه له ذات صفات كلام الله، لأنه هو الله. 


15- قال إنه صاحب كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض:

فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه بعد القيامة: 

«دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض» (مت28: 18).


من هو هذا الذي له كل السلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض؟ أ يمكن أن يكون مجرد مخلوق محدود، ويُسَلم له كل السلطان لا في الأرض فقط، بل في السماء أيضًا، حيث مسكن الله؟ 

أ يمكن أن يكون هذا الشخص صاحب السلطان المطلق في الأرض وفي السماء شخص آخر غير الله؟

قال أحد المفسرين: ”أن يُعطى مجرد مخلوق، مهما سما، كل السلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، هو تعليم أكثر صعوبة بما لا يقاس، من التقرير بأن المسيح هو الله. فإن العبارة الأولى تتضمن فكرين متنافرين ولا يمكن جمعهما معًا على الإطلاق“.

​


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 مارس 2009)

16. قال المسيح: إنه الرب: 

فالمسيح بعد أن خلص مجنون كورة الجدريين قال له: 

«اذهب إلى بيتك وإلى أهلك واخبرهم كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك» (مرقس 5: 19). 


ترى كيف فهم الرجل الذي شفاه المسيح هذا التعبير: «أخبرهم كم صنع بك الرب، ورحمك»؟ من هو الرب الذي أنقذ هذا المجنون من الشياطين التي كانت تسكنه؟ 

نرى الإجابة على ذلك من كلمات البشير مرقس التي تلت عبارة المسيح هذه: «أما هو (أي الرجل الذي كان مجنونًا ورحمه الرب وشفاه) فمضى ونادى في العشر المدن كم صنع به يسوع». وهذا معناه أن يسوع الذي خلص الرجل من الشياطين، هو الرب. ونحن نعرف أن هذا هو التعبير الذي ارتبط بالنسيح من يوم مولده، عندما قال ملاك السماء للرعاة: «ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب». فلم يكن يسوع هذا مجرد مسيح، ولا مجرد رب، بل هو ”المسيح الرب“. 

وفي العهد الجديد بعد قيامة المسيح وصعوده، اربتط لقب الرب بأقنوم الابن، واستخدم فيما ندر عن الآب أو الروح القدس، لكنه استخدم عن الابن حوالي 650 مرة!


17- قال المسيح إنه المخلص الوحيد.

فلقد قال لتلميذيه يعقوب ويوحنا: 

«لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما لأن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص» (لوقا9: 55، 56). 

كما قال أيضًا: 

«لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك» (لوقا19: 10). 

وقال أيضًا لليهود: 

«أنا هو الباب. إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعي» (يوحنا10: 9)


يوضِّح المسيح في الأقوال السابقة أنه ليس إحدى طرق الخلاص، بل هو الطريق الوحيدة له. ولهذا فإنه هنا يقول إنه ”الباب“، بمعنى أنه الباب الوحيد للخلاص. وفي مكان آخر قال المسيح لتلاميذه: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي» (يوحنا14: 6). 

ونحن نعرف من العهد القديم أن المخلص الوحيد هو الله. فيقول المرنم: «لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء، ولا على ابن آدم، حيث لا خلاص عنده» (مزمور 146: 3). كما قال الله على لسان نبيه إشعياء: «أ ليس أنا الرب ولا إله آخر غيري؟ إله بار ومخلص، ليس سواي. التفتوا إليَّ واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض، لأني أنا الله وليس آخر» (إشعياء45: 21، 22). كما قال النبي يونان: «للرب الخلاص» (يونان 2: 9). ويقول الرسول بطرس عنه «ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص، لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص» (أعمال 4: 12).

لو كان المسيح مجرد نبي ما كان يمكنه مطلقًا أن يكون الطريق الوحيدة للخلاص، بل في هذه الحالة يكون إحدى طرق الله لخلاص البشر. أما أن يكون هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص، فليس لهذا من تفسير معقول سوى أنه ليس نبيًا، من الأنبياء الذين أتوا ورحلوا، بل هو الله، إذ هو ”المخلص الوحيد“. 


18- قال المسيح إنه هو الأول والآخر. البداية والنهاية. الألف والياء.

فلقد قال لعبده يوحنا في سفر الرؤيا: 

«لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر» (رؤيا1: 17)؛

وقال لملاك كنيسة سميرنا: 

«هذا يقوله الأول والآخر. الذي كان ميتًا فعاش» (رؤيا2: 8)؛ 

ومرة أخرى: 

«قال لي قد تم. أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانًا» (رؤيا21: 5و6)

كما قال أيضًا: 

«وها أنا آتي سريعا وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله. أنا الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، الأول والآخر» (رؤيا22: 12و13)


لقد قال الرب هذا ليوحنا «أنا هو الأول والآخر»، عندما سقط يوحنا عند رجليه كميت. ونحن نجد في العهد القديم تأثيرًا مشابهًا لهذا حدث في ظهورات إلهية سابقة، مع إبراهيم (تكوين17: 3)، ومنوح (قضاة13: 20)؛ وحزقيال (حزقيال3: 23؛ 43: 3؛ 44: 4)، ودانيآل (دانيال8: 17؛ 10: 8، 9، 15-17).

لكن، إن كان - من جانب يوحنا – حدث الخوف والفزع، فمن جانب المسيح أتت تلك الإعلانات السامية عن شخصه، مستخدمًا التعبيرات الخاصة بالله دون سواه. فمن سوى الله يمكن أن يكون «الأول والآخر، البداية والنهاية، الألف والياء». هذا التعبير لا يرد في كل الكتاب سوى في نبوة إشعياء، ويرد فيها ثلاث مرات (في ص41: 4؛ 44: 6؛ 48: 12) كلها عن الرب (يهوه) مما يدل على أن هذا التعبير إلهي. فالله هو وحده – كما عبَّر إشعياء في الآية الأولى (41: 4) الذي يقف خارج التاريخ، خارج تاريخ الفداء (إشعياء 44: 6)، وخارج تاريخ الخليقة (إشعياء48: 12). إن الزمان ضيف عليه! هو الأول ولا شيء قبله. هو علة كل شيء وليس له علة. ثم إنه هو الآخر، وليس بعده شيء، هو المآل لكل خليقته. وعندما يكرر الوحي هذا الفكر ثلاث مرات: الأول والآخر، البداية والنهاية، الألف والياء، فإن هذا لا يمكن أن ينطبق إلا على الله وحده. 

لقد قيل أيضًا عن المسيح بحسب كولوسي 1: 17 «إنه قبل كل شي، وفيه يقوم الكل». كل شيء يستمد الأصل منه، وكل شيء يستمد الوجود منه. وإليه يؤول كل شيء. إنه الأول في كل مجال، وهو الآخر لكل مدى. هو يحتوي الكل، وخارجه لا يوجد سوى العدم. إنه تعبير يدل على الأولوية الكاملة والتفوق المطلق.

وعليه فإنه في ضوء الإعلان الصريح عن الله باعتباره ”الأول والآخر“، وعن المسيح باعتباره ”الأول والآخر“، يتضح على الفور أن المسيح قال عن نفسه صراحة أنه هو الله.

من جهة الزمان هو الأول، ومن جهة الأبدية هو الآخر. بكلمات أخرى هو أزلي أبدي. أو بكلمات أخرى هو الكائن بذاته والواجب الوجود. 


19- قال المسيح إنه هو الحي إلى أبد الآبدين. 

قال المسيح عن نفسه ليوحنا في جزيرة بطمس إنه 

«الحي. وكنت ميتًا، وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين» (رؤيا1: 18)


في الآية السابقة كان الرب قد قال ليوحنا: «أنا هو الأول والآخر». والآن يضيف له أنا ”الحي“، وأيضا ”أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين“. فالله يسمى في الكتاب المقدس بأنه الحي. بينما الكل عداه أموات. قال اليهود للمسيح عن إبراهيم وعن باقي الأنبياء: «ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات، والأنبياء ماتوا جميعًا». نعم كل الأنبياء ماتوا لأنهم بشر، أما الله فلا يموت. وهنا يقول المسيح عن نفسه إنه هو الحي. بل هو الذي قيل عنه: «فيه كانت الحياة» (يوحنا1: 4).

ويرد التعبير ”الله الحي“ في الكتاب المقدس 28 مرة. 14 مرة في العهد القديم و14 مرة في العهد الجديد، منها ست مرات في سفر الرؤيا (1: 18؛ 4: 9، 10؛ 5: 14؛ 10: 6؛ 15: 7). ويقول الكتاب المقدس عن الله إنه «وحده له عدم الموت». لكن ها إنسان مات، ولكنه قام أيضًا، لأنه بلغة الرسول بطرس هو ”رئيس الحياة“ (أعمال3: 15). وعندما مات لم يمت لأن هذا كان حقًا عليه كما على كل إنسان، بل كان موته اختياريًا، كما كان موتًا كفاريًا عن الجنس البشري كله. وهذا الشخص يقول عن نفسه إنه «حي إلى أبد الآبدين». وتعبير ”أبد ألابدين“ كما ورد في اللغة اليونانية، هو أقوى تعبير في اللغة للدلالة على عدم نهاية الزمن. فكيف يكون هذا؟ أ ليس ببساطة لأنه ليس مجرد إنسان، بل هو الله وإنسان في آن واحد معًا؟

مقتطفات منقولة
اسف للتطويل​


----------



## enass (13 مارس 2009)

*شكرا الك اخي الرب يباركك

بالنسبة للي بسألو يسألو حالهم  اذا المسيح قال بشكل مباشر
انا هو الله فاعبدوني!! شو كانوا راح يعملو اليهود!!*


----------



## GogoRagheb (17 مارس 2009)

enass قال:


> *شكرا الك اخي الرب يباركك
> 
> بالنسبة للي بسألو يسألو حالهم  اذا المسيح قال بشكل مباشر
> انا هو الله فاعبدوني!! شو كانوا راح يعملو اليهود!!*



عندك حق فعلا 
اختى 
شكرا ايناس لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tolatola50 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

المسيح هو الله

1-عالمين انكم من الرب ستأخدون جزاء الميراث لانكم تخدمون الرب المسيح   (كولوسى 24:3)
2-لكى تجثوا باسم يسوع  كل ركبة ممن فى السماء وممن على الارض ومن تحت الارض ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الاب   (فيليبى 10\11:2
3-فان سيرتنا نحن هى فى السموات التى منها ايضا ننتظر مخلصنا هو الرب يسوع المسيح الذى  سيتغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صولاة جسد مجده بحسب عمل استطاعته ان يخضع لنفسه كل شى  (فيليبى 3
:20\21

4-فانى وان كنت غائبا فى الجسد لكنى معكم فى الروح فرحا وناظرا تربيتكم ومتانة ايمانكم فى المسيح فكما قبلتم المسيح يسوع الرب اسلكوا فيه    (كولوسى 2
:5\6)
5-وكل ما عملتم بقول او بفعل فاعلموا الكل باسم الرب يسوع شاكرين الله والاب به   (كولوسى 3
:17)


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد الى كل الأعضاء*

*فى البداية احب ان اقول ان المسيح قال حرفيا انا الله وهذا هو م سوف اضيفه الى لابحث الجميل هذا*


*هل قال المسيح انا هو الله حرفيا ؟؟؟؟*


*الإجــــــــابـــــة نـــــــــعــــــــم*
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*بشارة القديس متى الرسول الأصحاحا الرابع والأعداد من ( 1 - 7 )*


*1 ثُمَّ أُصْعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ لِيُجَرَّبَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ. *

2 فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً جَاعَ أَخِيراً. 
3 فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْمُجَرِّبُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَقُلْ أَنْ تَصِيرَ هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ خُبْزاً». 
4 فَأَجَابَ: «مَكْتُوبٌ: لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ». 
5 ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ وَأَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ 
6 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ». 

*7 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ». *


والآن حان وقت عرض الحقيقة
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*فى هذة الآيات من الذى يُــجرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*الإجابة :* *المسيح*

*1 ثُمَّ أُصْعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ لِيُجَرَّبَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ. 


========================================
*
*ماذا قال المسيح للشيطان الذى يــٌــجربه ؟؟؟؟*

*قال له مكتوب ايضا :* لا تــُجرب *الرب الهـــــك*






*اله مين مش سامع ؟؟؟؟؟*


*الهلك الهك الهك الهك الهك الهك*


*والسؤال هو 

من هو اله الشيطان ؟؟؟؟؟*

*الله*


_*يبقى النتيجة** النهائية*_

*المسيح قال انا هو الله 

المسيح هو الله*








*الآية أيضا لها تفسير آخر وهو ان امسيح يوصينا بأننا لا نجرب الله

حيث انه مكتوب
*
*لا يقل احد اذا جرب اني اجرب من قبل الله لان الله غير مجرب بالشرور و هو لا يجرب احدا (يع  1 :  13)*



*ولكن المعنى الأول صحيح ايضا ومنطقى ويثبت ان المسيح اوضح لنا انه هو الله
*

*
انتظروا سلسله

هل قال المسيح انا لله* ​


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع طلب عبارات منطوقة بالحرف من فم المسيح كقولة "انا الله" او "انا ربكم" وان لم يقل فهو ليس كذلك هي مجرد العاب صبيانيه وافلاس !

حينما تثبت للمسلم ان المسيح هو الله يلجأ الى هذا الاسلوب البهلواني في السؤال لانه لا يريد ان يفهم بل يريد ان يطعن وينقد فقط ويتعلق بقشة لاختراع اي حجة للطعن ليظهر بمظهر المنتصر امام نفسه !

فهل العبارة المنطوقة تثبت الالوهيه ؟!

حسنا ها انا اقول امامكم "انا الله" ما رائكم هل تصدقوني لمجرد اني نطقت بهذه الكلمات ؟!

كم من مدعين الالوهيه عبر التاريخ نادوا بنفسهم الهة ؟!

والمشكلة لما تعامل المسلم بالمثل وتطلب منه عبارات منطوقة بالحرف من فم ربه بقرانه يرقع بالصراخ والعويل !

المسيح كان على الارض ممثل للبشرية .. ولد كطفل رضيع ومر بمراحل الطفولة كامله وعاش بين الناس واخلى ذاته من مجد الوهيتة لعمل الفداء فكيف تطلبون منه ان يقول للناس الذي عاش في وسطهم منذ الرضاعه لحين البلوغ انا الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الموضوع يحتاج لتدريج وليس خبط لزق .. وبالفعل بتدريج المسيح مع الناس لكشف هويته انه الاله المتجسد من خلال اعماله وسلطانه وصفاته والقابه .. عرف الناس ان المسيح هو يهوه ونادوه ربا وسجدوا له سجود عباده .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *موضوع طلب عبارات منطوقة بالحرف من فم المسيح كقولة "انا الله" او "انا ربكم" وان لم يقل فهو ليس كذلك هي مجرد العاب صبيانيه وافلاس !
> 
> حينما تثبت للمسلم ان المسيح هو الله يلجأ الى هذا الاسلوب البهلواني في السؤال لانه لا يريد ان يفهم بل يريد ان يطعن وينقد فقط ويتعلق بقشة لاختراع اي حجة للطعن ليظهر بمظهر المنتصر امام نفسه !
> 
> ...






*حبيبى انا موافقك جدا جدا جدا بس انا حاسس من لهجة كلامك انك نتضايق من تعليقى

انا كل اللى عملته انى ضيفت حاجة لم يكن اى شخص يعرفها ابدا على الإطلاق 

فأنا مش شايف انى عملت حاجة غلط ابدا

احنا ممكن نثبت الوهية المسيح بمليار طريقة ولكن هل انا اخطأت حين وجدت ان المسيح قال فعلا انه هو الله ؟؟؟؟


ارجو الرد
*​


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *فى هذة الآيات من الذى يُــجرب ؟؟؟؟؟*​
> ...


 

المسيح قال كلماته هذه مُقتبساً من العهد القديم لإن الشيطان طلب منه أن يطرح بنفسه, فالمسيح قال الكلام هذا من جهته إنه لا يطرح نفسه لكي يُعلن إنه غير محتاج لأن يُلقي بنفسه.

لا داعي للوي معاني الكلمات, فالوهية المسيح أوضح من أن نلوي الكلمات او أن نأول الجمل.


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (9 سبتمبر 2009)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *حبيبى انا موافقك جدا جدا جدا بس انا حاسس من لهجة كلامك انك نتضايق من تعليقى
> 
> انا كل اللى عملته انى ضيفت حاجة لم يكن اى شخص يعرفها ابدا على الإطلاق
> 
> ...



*ومين اصلا يقدر يتضايق منك او يمسك بحرف يا صديقي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





انا لم اقرأ الموضوع من اساسه انا رديت على اسم الموضوع فقط !

انا اعلم جيدا حركات المسلمين واعرف كيف اعاملهم بالمثل واجعلهم يرقعون بالصوت لاثبت انه شوية مفلسين لا اكثر ولا اقل !

اعتراف المسيح بانه الله في الكتاب المقدس عديده جدا واستطيع ان اتيك بالعديد من النصوص ..

ولكن المسلم لا يطالب الا بالالفاظ المرسومة رسم بالكلمات والحروف كما يضعها هو ليظهر نفسه بانه منتصر والمسيحي مش عارف يرد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> المسيح قال كلماته هذه مُقتبساً من العهد القديم لإن الشيطان طلب منه أن يطرح بنفسه, فالمسيح قال الكلام هذا من جهته إنه لا يطرح نفسه لكي يُعلن إنه غير محتاج لأن يُلقي بنفسه.
> 
> لا داعي للوي معاني الكلمات, فالوهية المسيح أوضح من أن نلوي الكلمات او أن نأول الجمل.




*صديقى انا عارف كدة كويس جدا جدا جدا جدا وانا ذكرته فى الآخر

انما انا مش بلوى المعانى ابدا وحضرتك دايما بتقدم لى فى كلامك كل الإتهامات

ما المانع ليكون المسيح قالها حرفيا وانت لا تعلم ؟

ما المانع ان اكتشف انا شىء فى كتابى المقدس ؟؟؟

ما هو الخطأ الذى قدمته انا كى تقول لى انى الوى الحقائق ؟؟؟؟

اين لى الحقائق هذة التى تحدثت انت عنها ؟؟؟؟؟


لماذا لا ترد على الآيات واكتفيت واتضيت بالتجريح فىّ وبدون وجه حق ولا مناقشة ؟؟؟


ما هو اعتراضك هل ان المسيح ليس بحاجة الى اننا نبين انه قال انا الله حرفيا



احب افكرك بشئ نيته تماما
*​*
امتحنوا كل شيء تمسكوا بالحسن (1تس  5 :  21)

لا يستهن احد بحداثتك بل كن قدوة للمؤمنين في الكلام في التصرف في المحبة في الروح في الايمان في الطهارة (1تي  4 :  12)*




*دلوقتى  الشيطان بيجرب مين ؟؟؟

يبقى مين اللى بيتجرب ................ المسيح

المسيح قال له ايه ؟؟

مكتوب لا تجرب الرب الهك

وهنا الشيطان بيجرب المسيح والمسيح قال له لا تجرب الرب الهك


يبقى المسيح بيقول له ماتجربنيش عشان انا الهك




دلوقتى انت عليك انك تعتبر نفسك مسلم وانا مسيحى وتناقشنى فى الكلام دة


ولاحظ انى مارفضتش المعنى الآخر

اان فقط اضفت معنى
عليك اثبات عدم صحته*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *ومين اصلا يقدر يتضايق منك او يمسك بحرف يا صديقي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اسف صديقى اسف جدا انى تسرعت وظنيت ان هذة المداخلة للرد على مداخلتى فكنت اتساءل 

اريد ان اعرف رأيك فى الموضوع

وآسف جدا
*​


----------



## سابور واسحق (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​
اهلا بك يا عزيزى Molka Molkan ......



> ما المانع ليكون المسيح قالها حرفيا وانت لا تعلم ؟​




يا عزيزى الفاضل كتابنا لا يوجد فية حظ او اكتشاف  او لا نعلم ما فية ، كتابنا المقدس واضح فى رسالتة الخلاصية وواضح فى تعاليمة لنا .

عزيزى من كثرة ما يشد عقلك فى تجميع عدد باى طريقة جعلك هذا السؤال  تفسر الاعداد بطرق لا تصلح




> ما المانع ان اكتشف انا شىء فى كتابى المقدس ؟؟؟​






عزيزى عليك ان تعرف قواعد تفسير الكتاب المقدس وليس اى شخص يمسك كلمة ويفسرها ما يريد .



تعال مع بعض نشوف الاعداد ماذا تقول :




[Q-BIBLE]5 ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ وَأَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ 
6 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ». 
7 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ». [/Q-BIBLE]

كل الموضوع الشيطان يقول ان كنت ابن الله  فاطرح نفسك الى اسفل لماذا ؟

لانة مكتوب انة يوصى ملائكتة بك فعلى اياديهم يحملونك لكى لا تصدم بحجر رجلك


السيد المسيح كما  سبق يرد علية بالمكتوب :


لا تجرب الرب الهك

دا عدد ماخوذ من العهد القديم  ومعناة اننا لا نجرب الرب  فالمسيح اجاب بالمكتوب انة لا يجرب الله 

فالمعنى هنا متجة للمسيح وليس متجة للشيطان فهمت يا عزيزى 


اذن تفسيرك ضد النص  ولا يصلح بالمرة 


ثانيا هذا التفسير موجود من اخوة على المنتدى هنا وعلى منتدى اخر 

ولكن اقول هو تفسير خطا نتيجة تسرع الاخوة كى يجمعوا اى شى وبدون فحص وتدقيق


المسيح قالها حرفيا ولكن فى اماكن اخرى وفلا يجعلك السؤال تفسر النصوص بطريقة خطا


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *ما المانع ليكون المسيح قالها حرفيا وانت لا تعلم ؟*


 

الكتاب المقدس ليس مبني على التوقعات و تفسير النصوص بالمزاج
لو قالها المسيح حرفياً كان فهمناها كلنا و ليس أنت وحدك!
بعدين النص معناه واضح جداً و لا يحتاج الى هذا التعقيد, و انت نفسك فاهم النص و عارف معناه جيد جداً, فلا داعي لهذه الردود التي تهدم بدل أن تبني
فكر لو المسيح أمر الشيطان بأن لا يجربه لإنه إلهه لما جربة التجربة الآخيرة!​ 
النقاش في هذه الجزئية ينتهي هنا و لنحافظ على جوهر الموضوع.​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام و نعمة..

العزيز Molka

كلامك في جزء منه صحيح و في جزء اخر (اعتقد) انه جاوب الصواب عن المقصود منه. لماذا؟

الايات تقول:

ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ وَأَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ
6 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ».
7 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ». 

فالشيطان طلب من السيد المسيح ان يلقي نفسه الى الاسفل و يتمسك بالمكتوب بان الله وعد انه سيوصي الملائكة ليحملوه حتى لا يقع و يصدم بحجر و يموت. فظاهر كلام الشيطان للسيد المسيح هو:

طالما انك تصدق الكتاب المفدس اذا اعمل كما اقول لك و لن يحصل لك شئ!

و لكن باطن كلام الشيطان هو : جرب كلام الهك, هل سيحملك ملائكته ام لا؟

و لهذا رد السيد المسيح عليه بانه مكتوب ايضا: لا تجرب الرب الهك, اي ان السيد المسيح واثق بكلام الله دون ان يضطر "للخوض" في تجربة سقوطه الى اسفل.

هذا يذكرني بكلام السيد المسيح للتلاميذ :"  شعور رؤسكم ايضا جميعها محصاة" , و هم عملوا بكلامه هذا مجاهرين بكلمته و بالكرازة بانجيله دون ان يضطروا ليجربوا فعلا ذلك.

فأنت لا تقرأ في اي مكان ان بطرس ذهب مثلا الى قيصر و قال له : اقطع راسي و لن اموت لان السيد المسيح قال لي ان جميع شعور رأسي محصاة و لن يصيبني شئ!

بولس قال لليهود ان الله قال له: "سارسلك الى الامم بعيدا" و لكنه لم بقل لهم : حتى تعرفوا اني رسول للسيد المسيح جربوا ان تقتلوني و لن يحصل شئ لاني ساذهب كما قال الله لي. لأنه واثق في كلام سيده و عارف انه لا يجوز له ابدا ان يجربه .

سلامي لك.
*


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اُكرر وأتمنى الإلتزام من الجميع


my rock قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> النقاش في هذه الجزئية ينتهي هنا و لنحافظ على جوهر الموضوع.​


----------



## الباحث عن الصدق (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*كفانا سفسطه نريد اين قال المسيح اعبدوني  الم يقل بان هناك لااعلمها انا لايعلمها الا الاله الاب الذي ارسلني*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*وايضا

* *[font=&quot]قال له يسوع انت قلت و ايضا اقول لكم[/font][font=&quot] من الان تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمي[/font][font=&quot]ن القوة و اتيا على سحاب السماء [/font][font=&quot](مت  26 :  64)[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]اذا[/font][font=&quot] ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايض[/font][font=&quot]ا [/font][font=&quot](مر  2 :  28)[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]لان من استحى بي و بكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ فان [/font][font=&quot]ابن الانسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد ابيه مع الملائكة القديسين[/font][font=&quot](مر  8 :  38)[/font]*​ 
من كل هذا تم الرد على السؤال الأول
 

*ج2 : *لا


 *ج3 : لا . ايضا *

بل يعرف جيدا الميعاد بالتدقيق

اكتفى بوضع هذة الآيات للرد على السؤال


*[font=&quot]الحق اقول لكم ستكون لارض سدوم و عمورة يوم الدين حالة [/font]**[font=&quot]اكثر احتمالا مما لتلك المدينة[/font]**[font=&quot](مت  10 :  15)[/font]**[font=&quot]

و متى طردوكم في هذه المدينة فاهربوا الى الاخرى فاني الحق اقول لكم لا تكملون مدن اسرائيل [/font]**[font=&quot]حتى ياتي ابن الانسان[/font]**[font=&quot](مت  10 :  23)

[/font]**[font=&quot]و لكن اقول لكم ان صور و صيدا تكون لهما حالة اكثر احتمالا[/font]**[font=&quot] يوم الدين مما لكما[/font]**[font=&quot](مت  11 :  22)

[/font]**[font=&quot]و لكن اقول لكم ان ارض سدوم يكون لها حالة اكثر احتمالا [/font]**[font=&quot]يوم الدين مما لك[/font]**[font=&quot](مت  11 :  24)

[/font]**[font=&quot]كل شيء قد دفع الي من ابي و ليس احد يعرف الابن الا الاب و لا احد يعرف الاب الا الابن و [/font]**[font=&quot]من اراد الابن ان يعلن له[/font]**[font=&quot](مت  11 :  27)

[/font]**[font=&quot]دعوهما ينميان كلاهما معا الى الحصاد و في وقت الحصاد اقول للحصادين[/font]**[font=&quot] اجمعوا اولا الزوان[/font]**[font=&quot] و احزموه حزما ليحرق و اما الحنطة فاجمعوها الى مخزني [/font]**[font=&quot](مت  13 :  30)

[/font]**[font=&quot]يرسل ابن الانسان ملائكته فيجمعون[/font]**[font=&quot] من ملكوته جميع المعاثر و فاعلي الاثم [/font]**[font=&quot](مت  13 :  41)[/font]**[font=&quot]

هكذا يكون في[/font]**[font=&quot] انقضاء العالم[/font]**[font=&quot] يخرج الملائكة و يفرزون الاشرار من بين الابرار [/font]**[font=&quot](مت  13 :  49)

[/font]**[font=&quot]فان ابن الانسان سوف ياتي في مجد اب[/font]**[font=&quot]يه مع ملائكته و حينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله [/font]**[font=&quot](مت  16 :  27)

[/font]**[font=&quot]الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت [/font]**[font=&quot]حتى يروا ابن الانسان اتيا في ملكوته[/font]**[font=&quot](مت  16 :  28)

[/font]**[font=&quot]فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم ان ايليا ياتي اولا و يرد كل شيء[/font]**[font=&quot](مت  17 :  11)[/font]**[font=&quot]

و لكني اقول لكم ان ايليا قد جاء و لم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما ارادوا [/font]**[font=&quot]كذلك ابن الانسان ايضا سوف يتالم منهم[/font]**[font=&quot](مت  17 :  12)[/font]**[font=&quot]

فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني [/font]**[font=&quot]في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده[/font]**[font=&quot] تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر [/font]**[font=&quot](مت  19 :  28)

[/font]**[font=&quot]الإصحاح الرابع والعشرون كله[/font]**[font=&quot]

انجيل معلمنا متى الإصحاح الخامس والعشورن[/font]**[font=&quot] من الآية ( 31 الى 34 ) [/font]*
*[font=&quot]31- و متى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده و جميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده.[/font]*
 *[font=&quot] 32- و يجتمع امامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم من بعض كما يميز الراعي الخراف من الجداء.[/font]*
 *[font=&quot] 33- فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه و الجداء عن اليسار.[/font]*
 *[font=&quot] 34- ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تاسيس العالم.[/font]*​ 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ونأتى الى تفاسير الآباء


*هل يجهل السيد المسيح الساعة؟

**   أولاً: يقول القديس أمبروسيوس أن السيد المسيح هو الديان وهو الذي قدم علامات يوم مجيئه لذا فهو لا يجهل اليوم. هذا وإن كان يوم مجيئه هو "السبت" الحقيقي الذي فيه يستريح الله وقديسوه فكيف يجهل هذا اليوم وهو "رب السبت" (مت 12: 18)؟*
* 
  ثانيًا: يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن السيد المسيح لا يجهل اليوم، إنما يعلن أنه لا يعرفه، إذ لا يعرفه معرفة من يبيح بالأمر. لعله يقصد بذلك ما يعلنه أحيانًا مدرس حين يُسأل عن أسئلة الامتحانات التي وضعها فيجيب أنه لا يعرف بمعنى عدم إمكانيته أن يُعلن ما قد وضعه، وأيضًا إن سُئل أب اعتراف عن اعترافات إنسان يحسب نفسه كمن لا يعرفها. يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [حقًا إن الآب لا يعرف شيئًا لا يعرفه الابن، لأن الابن هو معرفة الآب نفسه وحكمته، فهو ابنه وكلمته وحكمته. لكن ليس من صالحنا أن يخبرنا بما ليس في صالحنا أن نعرفه... إنه كمعلم يعلمنا بعض الأمور ويترك الأخرى لا يعرفنا بها. إنه يعرف أن يخبرنا بما هو لصالحنا ولا يخبرنا بالأمور التي تضرنا معرفتها.]
    كما يقول: [قيل هذا بمعنى أن البشر لا يعرفونها بواسطة الابن، وليس أنه هو نفسه لا يعرفها، وذلك بنفس التعبير كالقول: "لأن الرب إلهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم" (تث 13: 3)، بمعنى أنه يجعلكم تعلمون. وكالقول: "قم يا رب" (مز 3: 7)، بمعنى "اجعلنا أن نقوم"، هكذا عندما يُقال أن الابن لا يعرف هذا اليوم فذلك ليس لأنه لا يعرفه وإنما لا يظهره لنا.]
    بنفس الفكر يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [بقوله "ولا ملائكة" يسد شفاهم عن طلب معرفة ما لا تعرفه الملائكة، وبقوله "ولا الابن" يمنعهم ليس فقط من معرفته وإنما حتى عن السؤال عنه.]
    هكذا أيضًا قال الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس: [لو فقال لهم أنني أعرف الساعة لكنني لا أعلنها لكم لأحزنهم إلى وقت ليس بقليل لكنه بحكمة منعهم من التساؤل في هذا الأمر.] وقال القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه: إن السيد المسيح فيه كنوز المعرفة، فقوله إنه لا يعرف الساعة إنما يعني إخفاءه كنوز الحكمة التي فيه.

ثالثًا: يرى القديس إيريناؤس أنه وإن كان السيد المسيح العارف بكل شيء لم يخجل من أن ينسب معرفة يوم الرب للآب وحده كمن لا يعرفه، أفلا يليق بنا بروح التواضع أن نقتدي به حين نُسأل في أمور فائقة مثل كيفية ولادة الابن من الآب أن نُعلن أنها فائقة للعقل لا نعرفها.
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الباحث عن الصدق قال:


> هنا فصل بين علم الاب وعلم الابن اذن هما جوهران مختلفان والابن هنا غير عالم فكيف يحص ان يكون الها واذا اراد هو قيام الساعة والاب لم يوافق فكيف يكون الامر حينئذ


 

طبعا هناك فرق بين علم الاب وبين علم ابن الانسان !!!!

نؤمن نحن المسيحيون ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
فهو الها كاملا وانسانا كاملا 

كانسان كامل ، كان يجوع ويعطش ويموت على الصليب ...
وكانسان كامل لا يعلم موعد الساعة ...

ولكن هو ايضا اله كامل ،  يصنع المعجزات بكلمته الذاتيه ويقيم الاموات ويخرج الشياطين ويأمر الطبيعة فتطيعه ويقوم من الموت من ذاته . 

المشكلة انكم لا تستطيعون ان تقبلوا هذه الحقيقة البسيطة ،وتؤكدون على ناسوت المسيح ، ولكن هل انكار ونفي اللاهوت يكون باثبات الناسوت ؟؟؟؟

بالطبع لا ، اثبت الناسوت للرب يسوع ، نوافقك ، ونأتي لك بالادلة التي غابت عن عينيك ، ولكن ابدا لا تستطيع ان تنفي اللاهوت المثبت في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح بالاقوال والافعال .

تحياتي


----------



## سابور واسحق (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​


اهلا بكم ....



> كفانا سفسطه نريد اين قال المسيح اعبدوني​



عزيزى الفاضل فى الصفحة الاولى يوجد رد كامل على هذا السؤال الامر الاخر هو انة تمت الاجابة ايضا فى موضوعات متعددة اخرى ولكن الظاهر انك لا تقرا ولا تريد ان ترى الدليل او تصدقة بل تفعل ما يفعلة اخرون فى تكرار هذا السؤال بعد ان تمت الاجابة .

السؤال الان لك​
الان ارينى فى الاجابة على هذا السؤال فى الصفحة الاولى اين لم تتم الاجابة على السؤال ؟؟
لم اعطيك جواب الان من عندى ولكن سوف افعل ما يوجد فى الموضوع من اجابات ، على انتظارك فى اجابة السؤال 





> في مرقس [ 13 : 32 ] أن المسيح بعدما سئل عن موعد الساعة قال : (( وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ، لاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ
> 
> هنا فصل بين علم الاب وعلم الابن اذن هما جوهران مختلفان والابن هنا غير عالم فكيف يحص ان يكون الها واذا اراد هو قيام الساعة والاب لم يوافق فكيف يكون الامر حينئذ




هذا موضوع اخر ، وتمت الاجابة علية فى موضوعات اخرى اتمنى انك ترجع لها وهناك سوف نجيبك ان لم تجد ما تريد من الاجابة ولكن هذا الموضوع فى اين قال المسيح انا الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اين قال المسيح انا هو الله ؟؟؟

لقد فهمها اليهود فلماذا لم تفهمها انت ؟؟؟

(فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا  نفسه بالله)
(يوحنا 5: 8)

(اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها .)
(يوحنا 10: 33)

راجع كلام المسيح مع اليهود ، وافهم معتقدات اليهود التي فهموا بها كلام المسيح الذي قاله ، معادلا نفسه بالله ، وجعل من نفسه الها !!!

واسأل نفسك ما هي تهمة التجديف التي بسببها شق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال انه مستحق الموت ( متى 26: 65) و ( مرقس 14: 63) .

اسأل وصلي الى الله ان تفهم وتعرف ، وربنا ح ينور لك طريقك


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*استاذ الباحث عن الحق

كل ما قاله الاخوة يثبت ألوهية المسيح بأنه الديان والخالق والازلى ولا يخلص احد بدونه

وكما قيل لو اعلن انه الله فماذا سيفعل اليهود**ولكن المسيح يعلن عن ألوهيته مباشرة  فى وسط كلامه
انت طلبت الأية وها هى*
*وَلَمَّا قَرُبُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ فَاجِي عِنْدَ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ حِينَئِذٍ أَرْسَلَ يَسُوعُ تِلْمِيذَيْنِ 
2 قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلَّاهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا. 
3 وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ:* *الرَّبُّ **مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا». *


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2009)

أيضا الملاك يقول انه الله أنظر

*5 فَقَالَ الْمَلاَكُ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ: «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. 
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ. هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ* *الرَّبُّ **مُضْطَجِعاً فِيهِ*
*متى (28:5/6)*


----------

